
Type it Out: Extension that disables copying and forces you to type it out - jaxgeller
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/type-it-out/cakjfpgihbciegpnmholbaafghdbngjp?hl=en
======
minimaxir
> _This extension helps you learn more efficiently._

The motivation makes sense, but the example screenshots show the user copying
variable declarations, a rote task where forcibly typing it doesn't provide
any insight or knowledge.

Therein lies the problem. Not all DIY tasks are constructive learning and
might just waste valuable time. I'm not even sure if forcibly typing code from
Stack Overflow would even be insightful unless the intent behind code was
properly explained/documented.

~~~
jaxgeller
I find this extension most helpful for learning syntax for new languages. For
when you know what you want to do, but don't know the specific syntax to do
so.

------
jaxgeller
Hey author here, I built this to combat my bad habit of copy-pasting from
stack overflow. It's open sourced here [https://github.com/jaxgeller/type-it-
out](https://github.com/jaxgeller/type-it-out)

